# Pimp My Gun



## BORTZ (Aug 29, 2012)

Pimp My Gun


Im not sure when this website originated but one of my friends and i started making guns together.




It went from weird to ridiculous.

And our final round submissions.



Submit your own!​


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2012)

I laughed successively harder at each image.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh trust me, imagine me trying to fight back tears of laugher while making these a 3AM high on Rockstar with a friend.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 29, 2012)

AKA how 12 year olds would design guns.


----------



## Santee (Aug 29, 2012)

What are you stupid, how are you going to get away with anything, if you don't have a single silencer.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 29, 2012)

Santee said:


> What are you stupid, how are you going to get away with anything, if you don't have a single silencer.


What was i thinking.


----------



## Santee (Aug 29, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > What are you stupid, how are you going to get away with anything, if you don't have a single silencer.
> ...


Good good, I expect you know very well that you will be needing some kind of scope, but I digress, as you seem to be knowledge on the business of engineering weaponry.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 29, 2012)

Santee said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Santee said:
> ...


Adding a scope means i had to change the position of the main weapon. I also added an ammo clip.


----------



## Santee (Aug 29, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


Man am I glad that, that gun isn't in BF3, would ruin the whole game.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2012)

BOTH OF YOU KEEP DOING THAT


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

What do I win?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am half reminded of Resonance of Fate* and half reminded of the time kids would design their own robots when robot wars was big.

*


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 29, 2012)

Arras said:


> What do I win?


WHAT IS THAT


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2012)

Dog? http://bayimg.com/iaBKbaaEk


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 29, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > What do I win?
> ...



A fish.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow thanks for that, i couldnt tell hahaha


----------

